# Tales of Chaos



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Daemon world of Carvirus sparkled like a jewel in the miasma of the warp, deep within the Eye of Terror. The planets surface was divided between the four Chaos gods each one constantly vying for control. The skies shone a crimson red deep in the domain of the Blood God Khorne, standing in thirty centimetres of blood Varik held up the white eyed head of a dead challenger for all to see in a huge coliseum built in name of his master, Khorne. 

Varik was a true horror, his skin was a deathly grey and a pair of long curling horns jutted up from his head, his left hand was a icy black gauntlet gifted to him by Warlord Jyrshs Bloodseeker after Varik had slain a servant of the Lord of Decay, Nurgle. Wrapped in blood encrusted chain mail Varik held a long curved sword in his free hand and the head in his other as a pair of huge Word Eaters marines trudged towards him, each one carrying a two metre long chain axe.

Varik smiled, revealing rows upon rows of jagged teeth as the first of the World Eaters took of his helm and revealed a face or what had once been a face covered in vile scars and dried blood, although Varik was seven feet tall he even he was dwarfed by the sheer size of the Chaos marines but even Varik could take the accursed marine on in a duel. The two World Eaters stared down the gladiator for several minutes, before the one without the helm said “infidel Lord Bloodseeker wishes your audience in the citadel”, Varik nodded as he was led off, the crowd cheering for the favoured of Khorne as he left.

Jyrshs Bloodseeker sat upon a throne of skulls. He was a vision of utter fear, his armour covered in the skins of a thousand sacrifices and his helmet was shaped into the head of a leering Daemon. Varik had come face to face with Jyrshs on many occasions, he had even took the World Eaters left hand in a gladiatorial game over a centaury ago during the dark reign of the Greater Daemon X’zy. The champion looked upon the huge World Eater and snarled saying “what do you want from me-” before he could finish one of the many World Eaters within the large throne room grabbed him from behind, the tip of a long knife slowly forcing itself into Varik’s lower back, the Champion bit down upon his lip, drawing blood as the World Eater pushed him away. 

Varik landed on his hands and knees, drops of blood dripping from his ripped lip as he looked back at the grinning World Eater who had caught him off guard and spat on the iron ground next to him, he raised his right hand up over his back and let his index finger hover over the shallow wound as blood poured out. Varik lifted himself up and felt blood trickle down his back, Jyrshs got up, his terminator armour crunching as he walked down the bone steps leading to his throne, Varik and the World Eater stood chest to chest, Varik dwarfed by the huge marine but he was not scared fore he had faced much worse opponents within the arena.


Varik looked at Jyrshs and said “well?” the huge marine stepped back once and said “I want you to take command of my gladiators for a invasion into the south for the vile servants of Slaanesh have to long abused their power!” the World Eaters around the room roared in approval as the warlord led Varik out onto a large balcony over looking the huge parade ground. Four titans lined the four corners of the vast parade ground, each one dwarfing the super heavy tanks and Daemon engines at their feet. Tens of thousands servants of Khorne were organised into neat ranks, each one clad in iron armour and red robes, Varik could see at the fore front of the amassed legions were hundreds of Chaos Marines, not all were World Eaters, actually most were not but rather other marines loyal to the Blood God. War had come to Carvirus and Varik would be amongst those leading it.

Varik had left the citadel and had returned to the gladiator barracks where he informed his fellow brethren of the upcoming war, thousands of the gladiators had roared in approval praising Varik as a great leader they had began to prepare for war, each one in a different way. Varik stood on a raised dais, a pair of huge tainted Orgyns with hooks in the place of hands, their heads hidden behind a death mask they had taken from previous victims, hundreds of other gladiators were busy preparing various transports within the court yard of the barracks and many more were standing on watch around the compound.

A tremendous wailing sound filled the ears of any sons of Khorne within fifty miles. The call to war. Hundreds of thousands of Khornite servants marched forth into the lands of the Prince of Excess, Varik among the leaders of those blood thirsty warriors. 

Three days later

The Slaanesh fortress of Harak Vok 

Lady Isabela was a image of utter beauty. Her long elegant body was wrapped in a shroud of almost see through pink silk, a long golden mane of blonde hair flowed down over her shoulders, her glorious blue eyes shinning like islands in a sea of white, she ran he long tongue across her red lips as she watched twenty of her slaves engage in a tangle of flesh, each one shivering and shrieking in orgasmic pleasure as the engaged each other. 

Isabela got up from her throne and slowly descended the steps, a pair of huge Emperors Children flanking her, both carrying large trumpet like weapons. The countess walked past the orgy in the centre of the room, still licking her lips as she left the room and came out onto a landing platform high above the Sea of Razors, a huge lake protecting the Slaanesh capital of Harak Vok. Isabela watched a slave drop to his knees as the Lady walked past, his eyes looking at her body as she went but before he could get back up one of the noise marines kicked him over the edge. 

Two miles away from Harak Vok

Varik watched as a pair of super heavy tanks rolled past, their armour adorned with skulls and dead bodies in various stages of decomposition, a hundred men in long flowing robes carrying lasguns following behind. A pair of Titans charged forwards, weapons blazing at the outer walls of Harak Vok, hundreds of Slaanesh worshippers were vaporised in the opening volley as super heavy tanks began to gorge their way into the vast fortress , deep holes began to show up within the walls as thousands upon thousands of Khornite soldiers followed.

Varik lead the gladiators into a breach, a glistening yellow shield flaring around him as the Slaaneshi warriors opened fire, Varik stumbled slightly as a noise marine let out a ear shredding scream. Varik got back on track as he leapt upon a Emperors Children, he ripped his sword deep into the marines armour, ripping through the marines vital organs in a horrible hissing noise.


A pair of Daemon Engines moved past, slashing apart Slaaneshi servants with huge claws and bolters, thousands died in the first few minutes as both sides duelled in the deadly maelstrom, Varik was among the more victorious men at Harak Vok, his gladiators taking a vital cable car network linking the inner isles of the huge fortress and the outer walls. 

Varik sat along with a dozen other gladiators around a small fire fuelled by the blood of the Slaaneshi cultists, giving off a delicate aroma that almost burned the nostrils of those around it. The leader held his head in his blood stained hands as a pair of World Eaters carved up a captured Slaaneshi cultist a few metres away, the prisoner screaming in pleasure as he was cut apart. 

The main Citadel

Lady Isabel was furious. She had killed four of her best commanders in a rage, pulling them apart piece by piece and burning them, A pair of luring Daemonettes with long blades flanking her as she walked back and forth between two huge statues of a pair of Emperors Children. Isabel stopped dead where she was and said “find the leader of the Blood Gods lap dogs and eliminate them” in a calm and soothing voice, the Daemonettes bowed and hissed saying “yeeesssss mistreeesss” before getting up and running off.

Isabel entered a dark and dusky room, a large table was laid out in the centre, a dozen individuals wearing bright robes were arrayed around it each one discussing strategies against the Khornite’s vast army, Isabel looked at them and said “I have a plan………”.

Varik walked off, his sword clanging at his side as he went. The gladiator slowly walked towards the water edge, the lights and sounds of camp slowly fading like a ember behind him as he went, he could hear the water sloshing against the high and sharp rocks, Varik cane to the edge if them and nudged a small rock down into the perilous seas bellow. Varik ducked as a huge blast blossomed in the distance, he slowly brought himself back to full height and looked back at the water as a pair of beautiful but yet deadly Daemonettes ripped from the water below and screamed as the landed next to him, blades flashing.


A single body smashed into the water with a loud splash before being thrown against the razor sharp rocks, bloody foam lining the surface of the water as the body sunk into the dark abyss. High above two other figures looked on, both had swords drawn but only one would get out, Varik turned towards the surviving Daemonette and said “I killed that bitch what makes you different?” as the creature took a step back saying “noooooooo youuuuuuu wiiiiilllll dieeeeee” as it hissed and leapt forward, Varik raised his blade high, the Daemonette wept in orgasmic pain as the blade ripped off its hand in a spray of red liquid. 

The female Daemon fell to the dirt smiling as it did. Varik raised his sword above his head and brought it down, before the blade struck the Daemonette rolled away and kicked upwards, striking Varik in the gut, the Khornite was thrown a few metres away and went over the edge of the cliffs but before he could fall he managed to grab on to a ledge, saving his life. The Daemonette slowly walked over to the struggling Varik and looked down saying “seeeeeeee nooooowww youuuuuuu dieeeeee” as it went to kick Varik off the Khornite grabbed the creatures left ankle and yanked it over the edge, a loud scream sounding as it was torn apart by the sharp rocks far below. 

Harak Vok

Isabela run her hand across a mans chest and laughed as she stabbed him with a dagger using the other saying “My plan begins with the elimination of the weak minded fore I cannot afford to lose any more ground to these Khornite dogs” as she looked at the surviving members within the control room “are the titans ready Maxalor?” a huge man covered in augmentations looked back and said “yes mistress they are awaiting your command” Isabela smiled and looked at her hands before looking back up and saying “move all available forces to the walls we march against our enemies!”. 

A hour passed until a hive of activity began to bustle within the inner isles as the Slaaneshi forces began to move towards their trenches and bunkers. Titans bounded forth from huge hangers, speakers set up by the Emperors Children singing songs of death as they went. Upon the shoulders of the mightiest titan, perhaps it had once been a Emperor Class but it was now a deadly orchestra and palace of Isabela who stood with a bodyguard of four noise marines and thirty cultists in a large turret.

Varik looked upon the mass of activity his gladiator brethren standing around him as the four Khornite titans began to trudge their way through the sea, carrying hundreds of warriors upon their hulls and pulling huge barges behind them. Varik and four Orgyns stood at one of the barges boarding ramp his newly given sword in hand, the titan that was pulling them made it up onto one of the isles, standing at its highest peak like a beast of old, its weapons firing into the forests below it, hundreds of Slaaneshi cultists were being slaughtered even as the first of the barges touched the beach shore.

Varik roared as the ramp descended and a hail of rounds ripped inwards, scores of his men fell as they were torn apart a red mist falling upon the survivors, a line of Slaaneshi cultists were standing at the top of the beach, many wielding crude rifles while others simply carried long swords, Varik watched as one of the Khornite tanks fired at them, broken limbs and bodies scattering through the air as they were torn asunder.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Well done so far. Waiting on part 2 :grin: 

Sniper


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Varik and his men charged up a small outcrop, many shouting “Blood for the Blood God!” as they went. Hundreds of other Khornite warriors followed, many firing weapons into the air or up at the mesh of Slaaneshi trenches. Varik roared as he leapt into the trench, his sword flashing as it disembowelled a female warrior, the tide of warriors slowly flooded into the trench, killing hordes of Slaaneshi warriors as they did, a huge tank creaked overhead, causing Varik to duck. Within four hours the entire south half of the small island had become a wasteland littered with burnt out vehicles and dead bodies, the rest of the island was under contest as both forces duelled in a deadly maelstrom.

Isabela smiled as her ‘noise’ titan destroyed felled one of their Khornite counterparts with a banshee like shriek, the god machine walked through the shallow waters surrounding the isles, killing as it went. The lady sat calmly back on her throne, her guards stood around her, the cultists waving large fans while the noise marines stood around her, each one playing a deadly song.

Varik watched in horror as a huge titan approached his position, it was covered in turrets and platforms, many holding speakers or Slaaneshi warriors. Varik got up from his fox hole and sprinted towards a nearby hill, the titan fired a deadly blast that sent hordes of his men flying into the tree line behind, tree trunks broke and splintered as men and vehicles ripped into them at hundreds of miles per hour, deadly metre long shards of wood ripped into the survivors. Varik sprinted up the hill, his sword drawn as the titan walked past, Varik leapt of the end and smacked into the side of the leg, his left hand holding onto a access platform. 

Varik pulled himself onto the platform and looked around, it was almost empty bar the thirty or so Khornite cultists following Varik onto the titan. After three minutes Varik led his forces on the climb towards the command turret of the titan where if they took command they might be able to take Harak Vok a lot quicker. Varik sighed as the titan took a step forwards, one of his men tumbling off like a stone, minutes past and the perilous climb slowly became easier for the Khornite’s as the approached the command turret.

Varik was the first into the turret, beheading a cultist bearing a fan as he did and gutting another, the rest of his men pilled over the edge, focusing on the four noise marines rather than the cultists. Varik looked in time to see a beautiful women walking up a group of metal steps, a pair of cultists holding golden rifles following behind her, Varik cut down a cultist without even taking his eyes of the women and began to run after her realising she was his target. Varik began to run up the steps as fast as he could the sounds of battle fading out behind him as he went, only the sound of creaking metal and loud music survived this high up, Varik turned a corner and ducked as one of the cultists fired upon him, the blast went over his head and Varik ran forwards and stabbed his blade forwards, the cold edge biting into the mans throat with a spray of blood, the man toppled backwards as Varik continued onwards.

Varik found the next cultist standing there, two short swords drawn and stripped down to the waste, she leapt forwards and kicked Varik in the chest, the Khornite stumbled back wards as the female swung her swords at Varik but as she did he pushed forwards, hitting her over the edge of the titan. Varik slowly began to walk upwards, he was exhausted and in a bad mood but knew the female was his target, he ascended the last fifteen steps and came out onto the titans head where the female was standing, her hands behind her back. Varik slowly approached saying “I give you one chance too surren-” but before he could finish the female swung a whip towards him, it bit deep into his cheek, drawing blood that looked almost unearthly against his grey skin. 

Varik charged forwards, his sword held out like a javelin of ancient, the female jumped up and swung her whip around her, she smiled and winked at Varik causing him to stop dead in his tracks and fall to his knees, the female seductively walked towards him and Varik found himself unable to move, she swung her whip and it wrapped around his throat, it slowly began to choke him as he found the strength to get up, he grabbed the whip and pulled it towards him, the woman fell to her knees as the whip loosened and fell away from Varik who ran towards the female and kicked her, she fell backwards and slid off the titan. Varik was about to turn around when something wrapped around his ankle and began to pull him down, Varik looked and saw the woman dangling, Varik grabbed his sword and cut the rope.

Lady Isabela fell to the ground fifty metres below this signalled the end of the Slaaneshi empire on Carvirus as the Khornite hordes overwhelmed their array of fortresses planning for the invasion of the Plague Lands. The domain of Nurgle.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Great read, the end of the Slaanesh hordes, I hate slaanesh. Lol.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Well done excellent part of the story 10 / 10


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Besides some spelling / grammar mistakes, it was pretty good. The story progressed a little bit too fast, though.


----------

